
Today Was a Good Day: The Daily Life of Software Developers - ingve
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/today-was-a-good-day-the-daily-life-of-software-developers/
======
joezydeco
TLDR: Software developers, like every other occupation on the planet, are
happiest when they can get their assigned work done without being driven
insane in the process.

